# My Little Sister Jumping her Small Pony (2'3")



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very cute.......how old is amy......can't critique because there's nothing to critigue, she look in perfect form


----------



## fortheloveofhorse (May 5, 2007)

Sorry, I can't give out her exact age, but she's older than 6 and younger than 10! lol... You probably could have guessed that, though!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

so adorable and nothing to critique


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww she looks fantastic! Bet your so proud of her.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

They look great. Gator is gorgeous! How do you get a Dutch Warmblood pony?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's certainly doing it much better than I do! Lol!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How do you get a Dutch Warmblood pony?


I'm wondering the same... :?


----------



## olihorse (May 22, 2007)

sooooo gorgy!! :lol:


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

adorable! What's gators show name?? I think I've seen him. And were's that show at it looks familiar also?


----------



## fortheloveofhorse (May 5, 2007)

Hey!
As far as how you get a warmblood pony... I have no idea! I've been riding 6 years and have only ever seen 3!!!! Thanks for the compliments... does anyone have any riding suggestions?


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

The only thing that i can be picky with is that if she's doing the pony medals and stuff is to bring her lower leg closer to the girth. And make sure she looks up through her ponies ears.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

k i've been riding for longer than she's alive and yet she has better position NOT FAIR anyways yea the only thing I could get from the pic is that her lower leg is the slightest bit too far back in the second pic, which could be caused by too much gripping at the knee rather than an even distribution.

needless to say that is the cutest pony i have ever seen ! tell your sister congrats!


----------



## fortheloveofhorse (May 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!
I agree, she, without a doubt, needs to be working on strengthening her leg a whole bunch. Once she starts jumpin higher a slight move in her leg will get much larger, and will be a much larger fault. Thanks!


----------



## Horse Help 911 (May 29, 2007)

The ONLY thing I can see wrong from the pics is that she needs to keep her chin up a bit more. She appears to be looking at his poll rather than keep her eyes up.
She has wonderfull form! 
Best wishes!


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

heyy!she looks great!her and the horse look like a great pair!


----------



## fortheloveofhorse (May 5, 2007)

I know this is a really old critique, but I forgot about it and wanted to say thanks to those of you who gave a critique and I never acknowledged! Thanks for those critiques, they are helpful!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

hey, it's Gator! i think i know your pony....


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

omg . . . i wanna hug the fancy little pony


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

She looks absolutely wonderful. No major faults at all. barely even any.O.O id say to close that calf in a little, it seems like her toes are SLIGHTLY pointed out, but barely. So maybe just have her keep note of that, like a little thing in the back of her head, "calf closed, toe in calf closed" LOL BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a striking duo!!! they wil go far.


----------



## awsumpaints (Oct 29, 2008)

They are super cute!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kristy said:


> I'm wondering the same... :?


I will triple that question:roll:


----------

